# FACT: Kindle App For Sure Coming for iPad :)



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?docId=1000490441

I am of course absolutely elated !


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Muwahahahaha! Whispersync, free samples, and easy Amazon purchases! Just what I wanted. Perfect!!

Thanks for the link, Sugar. 

Best Wishes!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Were people actually doubting that there would be one or that it would not include the existing app features ?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I do think there were a number of people who wondered if Apple would allow such an app as it would be competition for their own book store.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My feeling has always been that Apple would want to poach as many Kindle owners, who have a large investment in Amazon books, as possible. 

Betsy


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/22/kindle-for-ipad-and-tablets-makes-the-scene/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The plot thickens...
http://blogs.zdnet.com/perlow/?p=12357&tag=nl.e550

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The plot thickens...
> http://blogs.zdnet.com/perlow/?p=12357&tag=nl.e550
> 
> Betsy


OMG, Steve Jobs in that nun's habit looks just like my teacher Sister Janice when I went to Catholic school 51 years ago. Very scary!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The plot thickens...
> http://blogs.zdnet.com/perlow/?p=12357&tag=nl.e550
> 
> Betsy


Most of that wasn't anything new, we already knew that ibooks was not a core app for example. I'm thrilled to see the upcoming zinio app though.

As for the censorship, I wish Apple had kept their tighter restrictions they previously had. I'm sick of scrolling past all the apps with oh cool hot bikini chicks ect.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The plot thickens...
> http://blogs.zdnet.com/perlow/?p=12357&tag=nl.e550
> 
> Betsy


Interesting article,but for me personally I have no problem with it.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Eeyore said:


> OMG, Steve Jobs in that nun's habit looks just like my teacher Sister Janice when I went to Catholic school 51 years ago. Very scary!


LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sugar said:


> Interesting article,but for me personally I have no problem with it.


Me neither but I thought it was interesting...

Betsy


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> Most of that wasn't anything new, we already knew that ibooks was not a core app for example. I'm thrilled to see the upcoming zinio app though.
> 
> As for the censorship, I wish Apple had kept their tighter restrictions they previously had. I'm sick of scrolling past all the apps with oh cool hot bikini chicks ect.


I agree I am so sick of the stupid adolescent content aimed at the "screen droolers without bibs" bunch.

Zinio does look incredibly cool.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Me neither but I thought it was interesting...
> 
> Betsy


I agree Betsy,it was interesting .


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

I think this is the first step in Amazon getting out of the Kindle hardware business. If they could get their software to look like this on most mobile devices, including third party e-reader manufacturers, they could gracefully exit the manufacturing game. Don't get me wrong, I love my DX, but hold it next to any Apple product, or most consumer electronics products and it looks like it's five years old. I've said this before, the tech world moves forward so quickly, yet the basic Kindle hardware and software is over a year old, and we have no rumors of any impending revision.
I'll keep my Kindle until it dies, but I'm not sure my next hardware purchase will be from Amazon, they need to stick with their strength: selling other people's products.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I agree, sorry I hope I didn't sound dismissive of the article. I'm glad to know about the new apps coming out that they mentioned.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Forgot to say that there is an extensive article in the new Wired about tablets and ipad and the future of computing.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

That's great!  The app looks cool.


----------



## profsusan (May 7, 2009)

This is welcome news. Apple stated that all iPhone apps will run on the iPad, but lots of developers are designing special iPad versions to take advantage of iPad's unique features and offer more than just a scaled-upped UI. I'm so pleased that Amazon is using this opportunity to stay on top of the eReader game.

We'll see what the iBookstore has in store. iTunes certainly changed the way many people buy music. It doesn't seem to me that most early iPad adopters aren't buying it primarily as an eReader, but the iBook convenience will convert lots of skeptics. The iBooks app (as it was demonstrated in the unveiling event) caught my interest because it replicates "real" pages. I teach literature and found it impossible to use my Kindle for lecturing because of the pagination issue -- if there's a clever bookmarking/sticky-note feature on the iBook or Kindle app, I'm sure students and other teachers will just love it. Many of my students already buy textbooks from Amazon rather than the university and local bookstore because of the prices (I grieve for our amazing independent bookstores, but I grieve more for my students who are living semester to semester because of tuition and fees). They use "Amazon" as shorthand for online bookstores the way one might say "Xerox" for photocopiers or "Kleenex" for tissues, and if Amazon plays that card right, iBooks could be eBookseller for only casual readers.

Oh, and how wonderful that when our iPads arrive, we will have all our Kindle books in a freshly designed mode!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Different strokes for different strokes.  The page turning thing on the iBook app and apparently now the Kindle for iPad app is cool looking, but my only concern is how fast I can get to the next page.  I can click a button with the same hand with which I'm holding the Kindle, handy for when I'm waiting in line or standing in the subway holding onto a railing.

As for the pagination, do we know that the Kindle edition will be paginated the same as a particular paper edition?  How do you handle people having different paper editions of the same book?  I've wondered how much problem that was in the "real world."  

I'm not sure how often I'll be reading on the iPad; that's one of the things about it I'm looking to discover...I'm sure there will be times, especially at night in a dark room.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I've been wondering if voiceover would work inside apps to read the screen. And found an answer here http://www.macintouch.com/reviews/ipad/faq.html

iBooks works with the iPad's VoiceOver screen reader software and can read any book aloud.

So what I'm thinking is that since voice over works device wide, and within apps ( remember ibooks is not a core app that comes with the ipad) I am wondering if if will read in the kindle app too.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I've been wondering if voiceover would work inside apps to read the screen. And found an answer here http://www.macintouch.com/reviews/ipad/faq.html
> 
> iBooks works with the iPad's VoiceOver screen reader software and can read any book aloud.
> 
> So what I'm thinking is that since voice over works device wide, and within apps ( remember ibooks is not a core app that comes with the ipad) I am wondering if if will read in the kindle app too.


When Kindle came out with text-to-speech, there was a whole can of worms opened up about violation of author's rights and extra royalties having to be paid. Kindle side-stepped the issue by allowing text-to-speech be turned off by the author of the book. Now that Apple has VoiceOver, I think we are going to see this happen again. There was an article about it here:

http://gizmodo.com/5492622/apples-ipad-will-perhaps-controversially-read-e+books-aloud

If the publishers/authors allow Apple to do this without extra royalties, then Amazon will probably insist on the same treatment. I think their whole crux of the argument was that no one can mistake the robotic voice reading the book as an actor or author and thus audible book royalties should not have to be paid.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I don't know, it's not any different than voice over that currently exists on mac computers. It reads whatever is on the screen, regardless of source.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

ok speaking of zinio, I already had an account with them because I bought a back issue of Saveur a couple years ago. Missed the Chicago Pizza issue LOL. Anyway, I didn't realize zinio already had an iphone app. So I bought ( free ) and signed into my account only to find that apparently that issue isn't available on the app yet and that apparently it required wifi to download. 

Not impressed. 


I hope they are working furiously to get their existing content available.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> ok speaking of zinio, I already had an account with them because I bought a back issue of Saveur a couple years ago. Missed the Chicago Pizza issue LOL. Anyway, I didn't realize zinio already had an iphone app. So I bought ( free ) and signed into my account only to find that apparently that issue isn't available on the app yet and that apparently it required wifi to download.
> 
> Not impressed.
> 
> I hope they are working furiously to get their existing content available.


Ok. I am not feeling the best so maybe I am having a "duh" moment ,but why is it requiring wi-fi to download a problem. Or do you mean you have to have an active wi-fi at all times to read it after downloading it?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

The iphone requires wifi for files over a certain size to DL. I can't remember what the file size cut off is. Even some app updates, when I've chosen to DL directly on the iphone request me to turn on wifi to update.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> The iphone requires wifi for files over a certain size to DL. I can't remember what the file size cut off is. Even some app updates, when I've chosen to DL directly on the iphone request me to turn on wifi to update.


Oh ok yes that has happened to me with my iPhone as well.
I asked a friend a few months back about this, and they said it is because when doing a large download that a wi-fi connection is thought to be a more dependable connection or some such thing.
Still seems silly to me.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I found this on wikipedia

The iPhone 3G has a maximum download rate of 1.4 Mbps in the United States.[117] Furthermore, files downloaded over cellular networks must be smaller than 10 MB. Larger files, often email attachments or podcasts, must be downloaded over Wi-Fi (which has no file size limits).


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Oh ok yes that has happened to me with my iPhone as well.
> I asked a friend a few months back about this, and they said it is because when doing a large download that a wi-fi connection is thought to be a more dependable connection or some such thing.
> Still seems silly to me.


It has to do with bandwidth. In some areas, the iPhone and other phones streaming media content is killing the AT&T network.


----------

